# 古びた, 冬眠に備えたリス, 航海を控えた旅人



## KEYHOLDER

数週間前の読書でこんな文章が出てきました：
あの頃、本やテレビから得た僕たちにとって大切だと思う知識──たとえば花びらの落ちる速度とか宇宙の年齢とか銀が溶ける温度とか──を、帰り道で交換しあうことが、僕と明里の習慣だった。僕たちはまるで冬眠に備えたリスが必死でどんぐりを集めるように、あるいは航海をひかえた旅人が星座の読みかたを覚えようとするように、世界に散らばっている様々なきらめく断片をためこんでいた。そういう知識がこれからの自分たちの人生には必要だと、なぜか真剣に考えていた。

マークした単語は「古びた」と同様に常に過去形として使われているんですか？
語彙力がないので、分かりにくい質問しました。すみません。
edit 2022-9-16 11:56:08


----------



## KLAUSED

KEYHOLDER said:


> 僕たちはまるで冬眠に備えたリスが必死でどんぐりを集めるように


「冬眠に備えるリス」でも良いと思いますよ。「冬眠に備えた」だとすでに冬眠の準備（ドングリ集めなど）は完了していることになるので変だと感じるのかもしれません。

個人的には「冬眠に備えたリス」でも「冬眠に備えるリス」でもなく「冬眠に備えてリスが」と書くのが一番しっくりきます。


----------



## gengo

Klaused, do you think that 冬眠に備えた is correct here?  To me, it doesn't seem to fit.  I think either 冬眠に備える or your 冬眠に備えて works fine, but not the past tense, for the reason that you mention (the squirrel wouldn't be desperately gathering acorns if his preparation for hibernation were already completed).


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

面白いです。私は逆です。

どちらかというと「冬眠に備えたリス」「航海をひかえた旅人」のほうが日本語の文法では自然で、しっくりすると私は思います。
「冬眠に備えるリス」「航海をひかえる旅人」でも全く間違いではないけれど、こちらの方が未来形、つまりまだ冬眠に備えておらず今から、未来において備える、というニュアンスがある場合も含まれるので、私には逆にヘンに聞こえることもあります。（通常はどちらでも都合良く本能的、直感的、無意識に読解するから気にしませんが、言語フォーラムでわざわざ考察すると気になります。）

「冬眠に備えたリス」＝冬眠に備えるという行動・予定がすでに確定しているところのリス 
「航海をひかえた旅人」＝航海を控えている、という予定・状態がすでに確定しているところの旅人
「冬眠に備えたリス」：冬眠に備えるという行動がすでに完了しているところのリス（私には、この解釈は絶対にありえません。そういう過去の意味に言いたい時は「冬眠に備えていたリス」になると思います。）
「航海をひかえた旅人」：航海をひかえているということはすでに過去の話、つまりすでに航海にでている、または航海は完了している？？（この解釈もあり得ない、でしょう？）

というような意味と解釈できて、（国文学者ではないので日本語文法でどう説明するのか知りませんが、とにかく、）
日本語では、主節が未来や現在進行形のことであっても、従属節は過去形（orた）を用いる文法が現存すると思います。「英語と逆の、時制の不一致」的な。いままでもこのフォーラムで何度か議論されたことがあったと思います。

たぶん、今回の文脈では、「た」を使っても、使わなくても文法的には正しいのだと思います。
「た」を使うと、（たとえば英語の「仮定法過去形」の時の用法のように）、現在のことを実際は示しているけれども「過去形」を用いるという文法ルールになるのだと思いますし、
「た」を使わない場合は、日本語には未来形を示す助詞がないから、「現在形」「未来形」あるいは英語でいうところの「原形不定詞」的な３つの時制？のうちのどれかになってアムビギュイテーが発生しますが、その中のどれなるのかをネイティブ話者は無意識に、瞬時に都合よく合理的な解釈になるように選んでいるのだと思います。
私は「た」を使っておくと、いわゆる「過去形」と確定するので、アンビギュイティーが排除できて文章が明確になる（ような気がする）から、「た」のついたバージョンを好むのかもしれません。

「『た』をつかうと、過去の事象と紛らわしくなってambiguityが増す、」と私とは逆の考え方のネイティブにとっては、「航海をひかえる旅人」の方が良いと思われるのかな、と思いました。とても面白いです。ひょっとして方言・地域差？

＠＃１：はい。「古びた」と同様に、従属節にいわゆる「過去形」が使われています。
しかし形が「過去形」であっても、実際の「時」としては、主節の時制次第で現在のこととか未来のこととかを示すことができます。英語で「現在完了形」を日本語では「た」をつかって訳しますが、「時」としては現在も含みます。それと同様に、今回の「た」は、「冬眠の準備をすでに始めているリス（＝冬眠の準備がすでに始まったリス）」という意味になると思います。


----------



## KEYHOLDER

Thanks for the answers，friends！


----------



## KEYHOLDER

SoLaTiDobermanさんの考察は理屈に合っていると思います。​専門家ではありませんが、私も私なりに考えて検索してみました。結果は以下のようになります。

https://www.u-bunkyo.ac.jp/center/library/image/fsell2007_071-091.PDF（アスペクト：「た」と「てしまう」に焦点を当てて）の中に指摘された
「3 借りたものは還さなければならない。 不拘時の事件の完了」
というのは今回の文章に適用されているではないかと思います。
つまり、「テンス」ではなく「アスペクト」ということではないでしょう。（困ったことに、私はこの二つの単語はしていますけど、用法や区別はわかりません。）

SoLaTiDobermanさんはどう思いますか。​edit 2022-9-16 13:14:00


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

KEYHOLDER said:


> SoLaTiDobermanさんの考察は理屈に合っていると思います。​専門家ではありませんが、私も私なりに考えて検索してみました。結果は以下のようになります。
> 
> https://www.u-bunkyo.ac.jp/center/library/image/fsell2007_071-091.PDF（アスペクト：「た」と「てしまう」に焦点を当てて）の中に指摘された
> 「3 借りたものは還さなければならない。 不拘時の事件の完了」
> というのは今回の文章に適用されているではないかと思います。
> つまり、「テンス」ではなく「アスペクト」ということではないでしょう*か*。（困ったことに、私はこの二つの単語はしていますけど、用法や区別はわかりません。）
> 
> SoLaTiDobermanさんはどう思いますか。​edit 2022-9-16 13:14:00


実は「不拘時の事件」という言葉の読み方も意味もわかりませんが、
「3　借りたものは返さねばならない」（84ページ）の用法と今回の用法は同じと思います。
つまり、文章全体は一般論を書いていますので現在形です。その主語を修飾して状態を表す動詞が、いわゆる「完了」をあらわしているのですが、その「完了」という意味は、冬眠の準備の完了や、航海の予定が完了している、という意味ではない、という点が紛らわしい点です。

冬眠に備えたリスは、必死でどんぐりを集める。
＝冬眠に備えているリスは、必死でどんぐりを集める。
≠冬眠に備え終えたリスは、必死でどんぐりを集める。（「冬眠の準備の完了」ではない）

航海をひかえた旅人は、星座の読みかたを覚えようとする。
＝航海をひかえている旅人は、星座の読みかたを覚えようとする。
≠航海をひかえ終えた旅人は、星座の読みかたを覚えようとする。（「航海の予定が完了」しているのではない。

借りたものは返さねばならない。
＝借りているものは返さねばならない。
≠借り終えたものは返さねばならない。（「借り終えた」という事は返したことになりますので意味が異なります。）

テンスとアスペクトに関しては、私もよくわかりません。この筆者の主義主張が、メジャーなのか、異端児なのかも知りません。でも言いたいことはある程度分かります。（膨大な文章なので途中で読み飽きて斜め読みしかしてませんが。）


----------



## Contrafibularity

OPの例の「冬眠に備えたリス」や「航海を控えた旅人」は、私には過去の出来事とか完了した出来事ではなく現在の状態を表しているように思います。「冬眠に備えたリス」は「冬眠に対する備えを終えたリス」（完了相）とまぎらわしいですが、「航海を控えた旅人」を「航海を控え終えた」とは通常受け取らないはずです。OPの一節の話の流れでこれらの表現を読んだ時、私は全く違和感を感じませんでした。

「た」のアスペクトの話は以前このフォーラムのどこかのスレッドで論じられていた気がしますが、たしか「た」には完了の他にも多くのアスペクトがある、という話でした。もしかしたら継続や未完の状態などを表すこともあるのではないかとふと思いました。


----------



## Flaminius

日本語のアスペクトについてはtense/aspectというタグを作ってあります。このスレッドにもタグをつけようかな。

*KEYHOLDER*さんの疑問については、「た」と非過去形を使い分ける条件が判然としません。なんとなく、動詞性の連対修飾節(つまり、動詞が中心となって集まった語群が名詞を修飾しているもの)は「た」を取りやすいのではないかという機械的な基準がある気がします。


----------



## KLAUSED

gengo said:


> Klaused, do you think that 冬眠に備えた is correct here?  To me, it doesn't seem to fit.  I think either 冬眠に備える or your 冬眠に備えて works fine, but not the past tense, for the reason that you mention (the squirrel wouldn't be desperately gathering acorns if his preparation for hibernation were already completed).


冬眠に備えた sounds fine, although like I said I would use 冬眠に備えて instead. As others have pointed out 備えた here is not past tense and


KLAUSED said:


> 「冬眠に備えた」だとすでに冬眠の準備（ドングリ集めなど）は完了していることになるので変だと感じるのかもしれません。


this was a possible explanation as to why the OP found the use of the seeming past tense strange.

「原発事故に備えた政策を実施する」
This is another example where the 「た」 form of 「備える」 works perfectly fine. Replacing 「備えた」 with 「備える」 wouldn't really work in this case. Replacing it with「備えて」 works with a slight difference in nuance.


----------



## KLAUSED

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> どちらかというと「冬眠に備えたリス」「航海をひかえた旅人」のほうが日本語の文法では自然で、しっくりすると私は思います。
> 「冬眠に備えるリス」「航海をひかえる旅人」でも全く間違いではないけれど、こちらの方が未来形、つまりまだ冬眠に備えておらず今から、未来において備える、というニュアンスがある場合も含まれるので、私には逆にヘンに聞こえることもあります。（通常はどちらでも都合良く本能的、直感的、無意識に読解するから気にしませんが、言語フォーラムでわざわざ考察すると気になります。）
> 
> 「冬眠に備えたリス」＝冬眠に備えるという行動・予定がすでに確定しているところのリス
> 「航海をひかえた旅人」＝航海を控えている、という予定・状態がすでに確定しているところの旅人
> 「冬眠に備えたリス」：冬眠に備えるという行動がすでに完了しているところのリス（私には、この解釈は絶対にありえません。そういう過去の意味に言いたい時は「冬眠に備えていたリス」になると思います。）
> 「航海をひかえた旅人」：航海をひかえているということはすでに過去の話、つまりすでに航海にでている、または航海は完了している？？（この解釈もあり得ない、でしょう？）
> 
> というような意味と解釈できて、（国文学者ではないので日本語文法でどう説明するのか知りませんが、とにかく、）
> 日本語では、主節が未来や現在進行形のことであっても、従属節は過去形（orた）を用いる文法が現存すると思います。「英語と逆の、時制の不一致」的な。いままでもこのフォーラムで何度か議論されたことがあったと思います。
> 
> たぶん、今回の文脈では、「た」を使っても、使わなくても文法的には正しいのだと思います。
> 「た」を使うと、（たとえば英語の「仮定法過去形」の時の用法のように）、現在のことを実際は示しているけれども「過去形」を用いるという文法ルールになるのだと思いますし、
> 「た」を使わない場合は、日本語には未来形を示す助詞がないから、「現在形」「未来形」あるいは英語でいうところの「原形不定詞」的な３つの時制？のうちのどれかになってアムビギュイテーが発生しますが、その中のどれなるのかをネイティブ話者は無意識に、瞬時に都合よく合理的な解釈になるように選んでいるのだと思います。
> 私は「た」を使っておくと、いわゆる「過去形」と確定するので、アンビギュイティーが排除できて文章が明確になる（ような気がする）から、「た」のついたバージョンを好むのかもしれません。
> 
> 「『た』をつかうと、過去の事象と紛らわしくなってambiguityが増す、」と私とは逆の考え方のネイティブにとっては、「航海をひかえる旅人」の方が良いと思われるのかな、と思いました。とても面白いです。ひょっとして方言・地域差？


「備えた」が過去形でないと言うのには同意します。過去形と言わずに「た形」のひとつの用法（過去を表すのも用法のひとつ）と説明するのが学習者には分かりやすいかもしれません。

「冬眠に備えるリス」を「冬眠の準備をするリス」、「冬眠に備えたリス」を「冬眠の準備をしたリス」にかえるとどうでしょう？
「冬眠の準備をするリスが必死でどんぐりを集めるように」
「冬眠の準備をしたリスが必死でどんくりを集めるように」
「た形」は使えなくなってしまいます。これは、ここでの「た形」が過去を表す用法を強く意識させるからではないでしょうか？

備えたがOKなのは


KLAUSED said:


> 「原発事故に備えた政策を実施する」


のような使い方をするからだと思います。また「ひかえた」についても「〇〇をひかえた」という表現が〇〇をまだ開始していないことを表すのに使われ「た形」がデフォルトなのでOPの文章のような使い方が可能なのだと思います。

個人的には「冬眠に備える」「冬眠に備えた」「冬眠に備えて」どれもこの文脈では使用可能だと思います。「冬眠に備えた」と「冬眠に備えて」を比較した場合はどちらが自然ですか？わたしは後者を選びますが、ここらへんは好き好きかもしれません。

なお航海をひかえる旅人と言うと航海に出ることを控える（航海に出ない）旅人と言うことになり意味が変わってしまいます。なので「航海をひかえる旅人」への言い換えはこの文では不可ですね。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

KLAUSED said:


> 個人的には「冬眠に備える」「冬眠に備えた」「冬眠に備えて」どれもこの文脈では使用可能だと思います。「冬眠に備えた」と「冬眠に備えて」を比較した場合はどちらが自然ですか？わたしは後者を選びますが、ここらへんは好き好きかもしれません。


私の個人的な自然度：
冬眠に備えたリスが＝冬眠に備えてリスが＞＞冬眠に備えるリスが


----------



## KEYHOLDER

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> つまり、文章全体は一般論を書いていますので現在形です。その主語を修飾して状態を表す動詞が、いわゆる「完了」をあらわしているのですが、その「完了」という意味は、冬眠の準備の完了や、航海の予定が完了している、という意味ではない、という点が紛らわしい点です。


その通りですね。SoLaTiDobermanさんのおっしゃったことは大体分かりますが、今回の用法はあまりにも（私ひとりに対しては）レアなことで、実はどうしようもないです。
良ければ、いくつかそのような文を挙げて（作って？）くれませんか？
用例に通じて、理解を深められると思います。


----------

